# New Incoming, Sicura Jump Hour



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I know there have been a couple of recent posts on whether Sicura are any good or not and are they really anything to do with Breitling? In my opinion, it sounds like Sicura bought the Breitling name, though Sicura's own watches were nothing to do with Breitling. When you buy a Sicura, you are not buying a Breitling in a mini skirt.

For me, I have for years fancied owning a Sicura jump hour watch, regardless of any link to Breitling. The reason being, is that I like the look of them. In all fairness, I was always a bit more endeared to the Stainless Steel case with blue dial version and was gutted that I forgot to bid on one about 6 months that was in mint condition and went for a very low price. After that, I noticed most of the working ones go for Â£100 upwards which I wasn't prepared to pay. Anyway, after wiping the tears aside, I snagged a little gem on evil bay last week, and for what I think was a decent amount, just less than Â£60 including postage.

It turned up on my desk today at work, the guy I sit next to had never seen anything like it before which is a nice feeling (not sure why though!). I can't wait until my other colleague is in tomorrow as she's really into retro designs.

Yes, it had a vile white strap, the glass had very minor marks and the case had some scuffs though I'm still impressed. I took it home, changed strap and polished the case with a jewellers cloth and did the glass with a normal cloth that had a tiny amount of Brasso on it. OK, I smell like the cleaning lady though the results are great, the glass is almost perfect and most of the scuffs on the case have virtually gone. There are some before and after pictures below. If anyone has any suggestions for straps, let me know, I think red sharkskin could work...

If you look carefully you will see marks at the top and down the side



















And afterwards




























Hope you have a good start to the week too


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Looks great! better on the black band, i would try it on a brown band, great find, wear it in great health!

BTW I think they were chrome cased & not stainless steel.

Cheers Martin


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for your comment about it being Chrome. If anyone has any tips on what's best for polishing chrome, please let me know. I plan on wearing the watch for quite a while, hopefully in the best of health! Good health to you too


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

I too have one of these, and my info matches what you put,

I love sicura watches just for their style.

Mine has a bit of patina to it, the chrome has come off in places due to wear and tear. The strap is a sicura strap, it may well be the original strap, maybe, maybe not, but it suits the watch.


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

That oval-ish, rolled gold case is great - lovely shape! Not my style of watch, usually, but I'd have that with pleasure. Great fun.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

bambie68, I have to admit you own the version I was really looking for until I found mine. Thanks for posting the pictures they should give me a bit of strap inspiration. Will fly, thanks for your compliment, I've seen some of your watches in posts and you clearly have great taste so I'm flattered.I've been wearing it for about 30 hours now and it's keeping perfect time which is a result.


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

im going to start looking for a jump hour shortly and if i find one in as good condition as that one i will be chuffed to bits :thumbup:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Good look to you, there are quite a few out there. I'm loving wearing it. My wife's in Ireland at the moment and normally when I wear a new watch, she doesn't notice (which is handy!) or on the odd occasion she asks if I'm wearing new watch and I say no its an old one. As I collect vintage watches mainly at least it's kind of true. I have a feeling when she's home I'll have a problem pretending this isn't another new acquisition, it is tending to get a bit of notice at work.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

I must admit i love the look of jump hour watches that retro 70s look, have owned a few now , but alas have had to flip them as unfortunately can no longer read the time without my glasses .

Great looking watches though .


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Cheers muddy, tbh I found mine not knowing what they were, I just looked at them and thought they looked cool, I saw yours then realised it is subtlety different , has the chrome gone altogether , or is yours gold plated ?. The strap on mine is a sicura it says sicura on the bracelet.

Andy I am with you there even with my glasses on it's not easy, but it looks sooooo cool.

Chris as muddy says there are plenty out there, but there are plenty of variations as well.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Bambi68, I don't know about you though if I don't know anything about a brand my thoughts on the aesthetic appearance always feel less clouded by things like brand status and wider appeal to others. The seller described it as a 60s model, last service in February and with a gold plated face and case.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Muddy, tbh I'm so new to this I still squeak when I turn round quickly, I know very little about brands or movements, I just go on what looks nice, or attracts my attention. Your jump looks very nice.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Hi muddy, I finally finished loading the photos, so here is one of strap.


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice to see you mention this name game and set it straight. No relation between the two brands yet we see the two connected on every online auction site no matter what is said or done. All by the Sicura sellers trying to squeak out all they can get by attaching the Breitling name to them. Shame. A true honest gent here!

Wayne


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Thanks for your kind comment. With regards to the name thing and the link to Breitling, I tend to aim for accuracy. I had done enough reading on here and elsewhere on the web to work out there wasn't much of a link with Sicura. It's poor the amount of sellers on ebay who are misleading people, it looks like you can get away with on there, not a chance on this site though!


----------



## GeorgeWils (Jul 17, 2014)

Impression I got was they rescued Breitling during tough times? Nice looking watches tho!


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

nice to see that - missed this thread completely before - not enough gold on this forum :thumbup:


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

It's not my most expensive watch by a long distance, isn't the most prestigious brand I own and I'm sure I have better quality time pieces, though I get so many more compliments wearing it than anything else I own. I think everyone should have one in their collection.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Georgewils, that is about the sum of it, sicura rescued a bankrupt breitling having decided that the brand was worth saving. So technically there is a link , but sicuras are not breitlings any more than vw cars are bugattis. It is a shame that people trying sell this make of watch try to make their item more saleable by claiming it to be a breitling.

I like sicura's based on their individual style.


----------



## Bambi68 (May 12, 2014)

Muddy d, I would a few more sicuras in my collection, but other people keep out bidding me, ( it really isn't on you know)


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

I've just had to fork out a grand on my motor this morning which I'd rather not have done, though had no choice. I promise it won't be me outbidding you on anything right now!


----------

